# Pygo Natts Vs Golden Severums



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

A cople of hours ago i got back from the LFS with 2 gold severum. In my tank i have 5 RbP's at sizes varying from 2" - 6". the severums are about 4".

Now this might actually work if they didn't have a death wish. My largest piranha is very territorial about his corner. and they're sat in it.









I havent a clue whats going to happen. They might get eaten or they might live like my little loner platty.

Only time will tell.

has anyone tried this combo before?


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

no but i can guarantee 100% that they will die (teeth are an unfair advantage)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to General Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Cichlids and p's =


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

dont do it.. waste of a nice fish.


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

not in favor of this here combo..


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

It's not looking to bad so far. Theres been no fin nipping. And they've stuck to the brightside of the tank where the piranhas don't go. I've got a 2 foot set up incase things get a little too crazy.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

If you dont want deathes, move those severums into the 2 foot tank



> BrandNew Posted Today, 02:37 PM
> It's not looking to bad so far


In reality thats only a few hours man, this has been tried over and over and the end result will be failure


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I have a friend that has an lfs and we tried to have in one 450g tank,4 reds with one severum and some red devil's but all the other fish were much MORE bigger than the reds.Now after 8 months have past the severum is fine but the red devil's have many injuries that is the reason also that we will 'break' this setup soon.
And as i told you it is a 450g tank!I don't think that it will work in any smaller tank for long.

I hope the severums will survive cause they are incredible fish....


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

BrandNew said:


> It's not looking to bad so far. Theres been no fin nipping. And they've stuck to the brightside of the tank where the piranhas don't go. I've got a 2 foot set up incase things get a little too crazy.
> [snapback]1018192[/snapback]​


not to be mean or anything but i think your an idiot by putting them in there. THEYRE PIRANHAS FOR CHRIST SAKES. TAKE THEM THE HELL OUT.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> BrandNew said:
> 
> 
> > It's not looking to bad so far. Theres been no fin nipping. And they've stuck to the brightside of the tank where the piranhas don't go. I've got a 2 foot set up incase things get a little too crazy.
> ...


***WorldBelow07 If you have nothing valueable to add to this post try not to flame others people posts....if you don't like it DON'T post!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I had a Jack dempsey in with my piranha for about 1 year everything was fine. Than the dempsey started getting some balls and picking on the runt red belly. Well I watch my P's alot cause my comp is right next to my tank, and the dempsey was actually trying to bite the p in the mouth and guess what happened? He got bite so many times in the mouth his bottom jaw didnt line up with the top one it was hanging to one side. This happened after a year of no problems. Than one day I woke up and no sign of him at all. Just up and disappeared or so I thought so until my p's started pooping him out. LOL Sorry I added that pooping part on their. But they ate him.

And than another Chiclid story. I was having my buddy babysit my fish for a week while I got carpet laid in my house. He had a jaguar chiclid in his 55 gallon it was about 4 inches in length. So I puit my P's in the same tank for the whole week and no problems till the last day when he sent me a pic on my phone of the back half of his chiclids body no upper body what so ever bit it clean off.

So I wouldnt recommened any chiclid-Piranha mix tank from my own personal experiences.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry to say they lasted 4 hours







. My big piranha got pissed and decided even with a full stomach that he didn't want severums in his tank. I guess what i learnt from this is:

1. it was a stupid idea
2. My platty probably has only survived because he's little and quick

On the upside i now have a nice 2 foot with sillica sand (white), white rocks, a white background and fully planted with light greens. It looks very calm which is a nice contrast to my piranhas tank. The sevs are only in there untill i get my other 3 foot.

I'll try and get a pic of the new tank up on here when the site is working properly.

untill then


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry i'd just like to add. No golden severums were harmed in the process. A little nip to the fin but thats the sign i needed to evacuate them.

Long live the sevs


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

One of the key problems exspuriments like this AlWAYS bring is the fact that hobbyists ignore the truth about piranhas:

*1. They have razor sharp teeth, powerful jaws and use them.

2. They don't practice cohabitation or co-habitate with anything except water, plants, and gravel.*

And the last truth is this, there will always be someone on line that will TRY to disprove 1 and 2 above.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i dont know about the plant part, my reds seem to thoughly enjoy acting as a lawn mower. As for the ciclids, well i am sure they wont last


----------

